# Rockler plate for Triton



## rdhuff46 (Feb 23, 2011)

I just acquired a Triton 3.25 hp TRA001 router and want to mount it in my shop built table. Has anyone tried the Rockler aluminum plate (version C) which says to be made for the Triton? I would be interested to know of any issues you may have come across.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Dana,

Can't help you with that question.

I have my Triton TRA001 mounted on the Oak Park base plate.

I assume you already have a cut out for the plate? If not, I would consider the OP plate.


----------



## pshanson (Mar 31, 2010)

*the same, but different*

Differents:
a) I have the smaller Triton, but I believe it's the same mounting/bolt pattern
b) I have the Black Dog plate, not Rockler, but I'm pretty sure they are the same, just different colors

Otherwise, the same :jester:

Anyhow, I didn't have any trouble mounting and/or using it. I've had it for almost a year with the router mounted almost the entire time and don't see any sagging (just checked with straightedge). 

The bolt pattern is such that you have a limited number of places that you can put the winder (crank?). I had the hole 180* from the fence, which gives you the most flexibility to make minute height changes if the bit is "buried" in the fence. The difficulty is that the switch is then located around back; not a problem if you have "shimmed" the switch _on_, although I didn't.

I'm currently working on improving under table dust collection and my self-designed construction required turning the router 90* which ends up placing the switch and height lock in a more convenient location and has the added benefit of placing the hole for the winder nearly in line with the bit so the dust from blind cuts like dado's will just be sucked downward.

Anyhow, to your question: I might consider a different plate if I was replacing the BD, but I really have no serious issues.

psh


----------



## rdhuff46 (Feb 23, 2011)

PSH,
Thanks for the info. I actually have a Rockler that's the wrong type (type A) but that I haven't opened. I called the Rockler store and they said I could exchange it (for the type C), no problem, so I'll stick with the Rockler. Appreciate the input.


----------



## rdhuff46 (Feb 23, 2011)

Jame, I already have a Rockler plate, not the right one but I can exchange it. Rather than let it go to waste I'll stick with the Rockler. Thanks for the advice!

Dana


----------



## GerryR (May 15, 2009)

It appears that you've got it! With the exception of the plates from MCLS, most all the router plates out there are the same size ( 9 1/4x11 3/4). For those who have NOT already bought their plate, the research I've done leads me to the plate and support arrangement from Incra. Specifically for the heaviest routers, the Incra plate is 3/8" thick cast aluminum, the plate is lockable into the router table, and their snap inserts appear better thought through than any of the others I viewed. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ArTrvlr (Aug 22, 2009)

*Agree with the Incra choice*



GerryR said:


> It appears that you've got it! With the exception of the plates from MCLS, most all the router plates out there are the same size ( 9 1/4x11 3/4). For those who have NOT already bought their plate, the research I've done leads me to the plate and support arrangement from Incra. Specifically for the heaviest routers, the Incra plate is 3/8" thick cast aluminum, the plate is lockable into the router table, and their snap inserts appear better thought through than any of the others I viewed. Just my 2 cents.


Gerry, I agree with you on the design and features of the Incra plate. Enough so that I just ordered one and a full set of insert rings to use with the big Triton. I will post my impressions when I get it, and again after I use it.
jp


----------

